# How much variety?



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey guys, I know this gets discussed often, but I thought it would be interesting if we had it more condensed in poll form! 

So here's the question: How many different protein sources (not including eggs) do you feed to your pups on a _regular_ basis? Not like, every now and then you splurge for buffalo so your dogs get that, but like on a weekly, regular basis, how much variety do you give? 

Thanks!

ETA: it would also be fun if you include which protein sources you feed too


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Chicken, turkey, beef, pork, fish (various types), venison, and llama. Would love to get rabbit on a regular basis...


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

Chicken, beef, fish, turkey and pork. And trying to include venison.


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

Chicken, beef, rabbit, turkey and bison ... but I forgot fish so I really should have voted 6


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Pork, Beef, Chicken, Salmon and pre-made-raw lamb (can't afford the fresh stuff).


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Chicken, pork, beef, fish (canned:frown, venison, turkey.


----------



## List (Oct 28, 2008)

Staples are: Chicken, pork, beef, lamb, and fish (usually sardines and mackeral)

Whenever we can get our hands on other proteins we add that. Turkey will come more into the rotation soon. Just happen to have some rabbit defrosting right now. And although rare I try to add venison, moose and other 'fun' stuff whenever I can.


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

Chicken (or hen), beef, lamb, pork and fish (usually herring) are the ones I have readily avaliable. I can also get some moose, but once I've used up what I have in the freezer right now I don't really expect to find much more. :frown:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

staples:
turkey
chicken
pork
lamb
llama
beef
fish

special:
bison
venison

haven't had rabbit yet. but there's one in my freezer, so soon. but it won't be often, because they are way too expensive.


----------



## lozzibear (Sep 13, 2010)

Chicken, lamb, beef, pork and fish :smile: i used to feed rabbit regularly as well but its too expensive so he doesnt get it so much now.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Beef pork chicken sardine rabbit lamb regularly 
[ostrich llama turkey venison are horded specials]


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

wow a lot of you get lamb and llama on a regular basis! 

My dogs get mostly chicken, pork, fish (canned :frown, and beef on a regular basis. I'd love to add more, I need another craigslist jackpot!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> wow a lot of you get lamb and llama on a regular basis!
> 
> My dogs get mostly chicken, pork, fish (canned :frown, and beef on a regular basis. I'd love to add more, I need another craigslist jackpot!


i got lucky in that i belong to a co op....and so variety from there helps, along with visiting asian markets....and shopping sales.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Chicken, turkey, beef, pork, duck, quail, lamb. My dog doesn't really like fish.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I only really feed chicken, turkey, pork and beef. 

Now I feel kinda bad.

Though their organ source is elk liver!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

spookychick13 said:


> I only really feed chicken, turkey, pork and beef.
> 
> Now I feel kinda bad.
> 
> Though their organ source is elk liver!


elk liver....that's awesome...

you feed five different proteins....nothing wrong with that...


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

magicre said:


> elk liver....that's awesome...
> 
> you feed five different proteins....nothing wrong with that...


It was a fluke at the co-op!
It STINKS!!! But they love it. 

Our Cavalier jumped up and ate it from the spoon I had it on (I grind it and freeze it, because of the icky smell) before I could even put it down. ZIGGY PIGGY.


----------

